# Pluggin on the Ohio Monday and Wednesday 9-14 and 9-16



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Spent the best part of Monday and Wednesday on the Ohio in two different locations with the same results.
On Monday my brother and I put in at Manhattan Harbor in Dayton, Ky., and spent the next four hours fishing from there up river to the I-275 Bridge, to no avail. We threw Little Georges, Yammamoto Grubs, and Spinner Baits where appropriate without boating a fish.
There is a ton of bait in the water. Millions of shad are congregated at the mouth and up a quarter of a mile in the Little Miami. Nothing busting up on them. Just huge black patches having themselves a good time.

On Wednesday myself and two partners traveled to Craig's Creek in Warsaw, Ky., where we've been know to do OK after Labor Day. Water Temperature was 74 degrees and there was some bait in the water up in the creek, and in the Belterra Casino Resort inlet - again no takers. 

Two different days and two different locations and no results. Four Hours on Monday and five hours on Wednesday - no fish. I did catch a turtle on a Yammamoto grub (first time for everything) in Craig's Creek. The highlight of the trip was lunch at the Sunset Grill.

Normally we fish Craigs once a week as long as weather permits into November. Fortunately, I've got a Pickwick Lake trip coming up in early October, so we've postponed any further trips to Craig's until after Pickwick.

Very disturbing to me that you can fish that many hours and not catch a White Bass, Hybrid, largemouth or smallmouth with all of that time/fishermen on the Ohio at this time of the year.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The amount of bait in the river this year is insane...


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The amount of bait in the river this year is insane...


Fished mouth of the hocking yesterday,baitfish all over but no hybrids or whitebass to be found.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> The amount of bait in the river this year is insane...


 Same thing in the Meldahl pool. Most of I've seen in the last few years.


----------

